# Wie verbringt die Community die Feiertage und den Jahreswechsel?



## Deeron (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo liebe PCGHX-Community,

Aus gegebenen Anlass würde mich einmal interessieren wie ihr die Weihnachtsfeiertage und den Jahreswechsel verbringt und vor allem warum dann genau so.

Habt ihr etwas besonderes mit euren liebsten vor? Fahrt ihr in den Urlaub? Müsst ihr Arbeiten?


Für mich persönlich fällt dieses Jahr Weihnachten aus. Warum? Ich muss Arbeiten und habe nur am 24. frei. Meine Familie wohnt zu weit weg, als das sich die fahrt wirklich "lohnen" würde. 
Zu Silvester sieht es ähnlich aus. Ich muss auch in der Silvesternacht ran.

Nun haut mal in die Tasten, vlt kann man ja auch einige Ideen für gelungene Fest- und Feiertage austauschen. 


LG Deeron.


----------



## orca113 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich werde die Feiertage mit der Familie und Freundin feiern. Von Heiligabend bis einschließlich 2. Weihnachtstag verwandte und Familie zu Besuch oder dort zu Besuch.

Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr Urlaub. Die letzten Jahre war ich arbeiten.


----------



## Kerkilabro (10. Dezember 2013)

Hoffe völlig stressfrei und in Ruhe. Weihnachten werde ich endlich mal allein sein, hoffe ich . Jahreswechsel habe ich nie gefeiert, aber das Geld was da verbrand wird hätte ich gerne auf meinem Konto!


----------



## Bennz (10. Dezember 2013)

Weihnachten Fleisch, Knödel, Rotkraut. Silvester wird der alten Vermona wieder richtig die Membran durchgepeitscht


----------



## Metalic (10. Dezember 2013)

Heilig abend ganz ruhig mit der Familie. Am ersten Feiertag dann abends mit Freunden unterwegs. Am zweiten Feiertag dann lecker brunchen mit etwas mehr Familie. 
Silvester geht es mir Freunden auf den Kiez nach Hamburg.


----------



## XP1500Monster (10. Dezember 2013)

Weihnachten feiere ich im Kreis der Familie, zu Silvester kommen noch ein-zwei Freunde.
Oh Gott habe ich Vorfreude auf das Roastbeef


----------



## Deeron (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich hoffe ja, dass in der Silvesternacht wenigstens mal für das Anstoßen unter Kollegen das obligatorische Alkoholverbot aufgehoben wird. Bzw das wir um Mitternacht generell mal kurz pause machen dürfen.


----------



## watercooled (10. Dezember 2013)

Huh wie geht denn das an? Ein Weihnachtsthread OHNE das alljährliche "Weihnachten ist Kommerz!!!11Einself" gebashe?


----------



## Deeron (10. Dezember 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Huh wie geht denn das an? Ein Weihnachtsthread OHNE das alljährliche "Weihnachten ist Kommerz!!!11Einself" gebashe?



Vlt sind die noch Geschenke kaufen ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Dezember 2013)

Weihnacht und Silvester? Ala Diner for One, Winterdienst dürfte auch sein übliches dazu beitragen das keine Feierlaune aufkommt


----------



## Metalic (10. Dezember 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Weihnacht und Silvester? Ala Diner for One...



 Ich richte dir gern ein Spendenkonto ein, damit wir dir zu den Feiertagen eine weibliche, "mietbare" Dame ins Haus holen damit du nicht so allein bist.


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2013)

Wahrscheinlich in irgendeiner Ausnüchterungszelle oder vollgekotzt im Knick um die Ecke.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. Dezember 2013)

Naja, was soll ich sagen... 3 Spanferkel sind bestellt, Grill steht bereit, Feuerstelle im Garten ist ausgehoben, 2 Ster selbstgehacktes Holz ist eingelagert... 

Insgesamt kommen etwa 15-17 Personen. Je nach dem.


----------



## watercooled (10. Dezember 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Weihnacht und Silvester? Ala Diner for One, Winterdienst dürfte auch sein übliches dazu beitragen das keine Feierlaune aufkommt


 
Da bist du ja


----------



## nfsgame (10. Dezember 2013)

Arbeiten.... Silvester wird spontan entschieden.


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Dezember 2013)

Erstmal ab jetzt schön drei wochen urlaub 
Und dann natürlich die Darts-WM schauen, "what would christmas be without" 
Silvester hoffentlich feucht und fröhlich 
Und wenn ich noch irgendwo ein stück verschneite strasse finden sollte darf meine wintergurke auch noch zeigen was sie quer so drauf hat


----------



## Koyote (24. Dezember 2013)

Zocken, einfach nur zocken. Es sind Ferien und die Zeit muss genutzt werden. Da ist es mir egal, was für ein Tag es ist und ob Obama vor meiner Tür steht. Es wird einfach durchgezockt


----------



## beren2707 (24. Dezember 2013)

Weihnachten wird mit der Familie verbracht, Gans und Pute werden reichlich geopfert.
Zwischen den Jahren werde ich eine meiner Hausarbeiten abschließen, Silvester wird dann erneut mit der Familie gefeiert (inkl. obligatorischer Feuerzangenbowle) und ab 2.1.'14 gehts dann wieder fleißig ans Werk. Muss wieder Latein für meine Übersetzungsklausur büffeln.
Zum Zocken werde ich auch mal wieder etwas kommen, denn man muss ja nicht jeden Tag von 8-22 Uhr arbeiten.


----------



## pedi (25. Dezember 2013)

dahäum,
mittags gibts ente, auf der A77 laufen die ursprung buam.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2013)

pedi schrieb:


> dahäum,
> mittags gibts* ente*, auf der A77 laufen die ursprung buam.



Nicht mein Ding, auch sind die Reifen immer so zäh und der Rest liegt auch schwer im Magen.
Silvester wird erst entschieden wenn ich meine V2 oder die Stalinorgel bekomme. Kawuuum


----------



## pedi (25. Dezember 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nicht mein Ding, auch sind die Reifen immer so zäh und der Rest liegt auch schwer im Magen.
> Silvester wird erst entschieden wenn ich meine V2 oder die Stalinorgel bekomme. Kawuuum


----------

